# Toiling to Save a Threatened Frog



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice article from yesterday's Science Times.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/05/science/05frog.html


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i think there is a National Geographic especial on that.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

You've got to applaud the good Doctor for working so hard to save such a... well, *plain* frog. That is dedication right there. 

I'm in no way trying to downplay the experiment/effort, but if you lined up a yellow-legged frog next to a Mink frog, a Bullfrog, a Bronze frog and a Green frog, I'd have a darn hard time telling you which was which at first glance. Given the choice, I'd be down in Panama trying to save the Golden atelopus instead... or just something a little more unique. Granted, the research is aimed at a greater purpose, but still.

I'm sure many people here feel the same way... which is why we'd rather pay $100+ apiece for pumilio froglets than breed a couple of Pickerel frogs from the backyard. That article almost made me feel bad for trying to conserve the cooler looking stuff. That dude's a saint.


----------

